# Robert McConnell's - Scottish Cake



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

not to be confused with scottish *F*lake, this is Scottish *C*ake.

this is a Va/Per made by Kohlhase and Kopp, same dudes that are making Rattrays now.

i just had a quick bowl on my way back from lunch, packed gently, in a Karl Erik. this has immediately vaulted itself into one of my top 3 favorite blends, and this tin is a goin' fast. it's a reddish-orange colored VA, very thickly cut "ready rubbed" (although the tin description says it's a broken flake) in the same fashion that you would see with Rattrays Old Gowrie and Hal O' the Wynd. there may be a few strands that you would want to rub out some more though. after initial cracking of the tin, letting it sit out for about 30 minutes will do it good, just a tad too moist. it's been 2 weeks+ since i cracked the tin, and now it's just about the right RH.

flavors are awesome, if you like Va/Pers and something like Escudo, cuz that's what it's like. it's been a few weeks since i finished my tin of Escudo, which is another favorite of mine now, so i can't say for certain that it's just like it. i don't recall Escudo being this "tangy", or i should say that Scottish Cake is more "tangy" than Escudo.

for me, scale of 1-10, it's a 9.5. will i buy more? you bet your sweet cheeks i'll be buyin' more. and, yes, i've been comparison shopping to find out where i can get the best deals on this chit. no, i'm not telling. :sl


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

would you say that the perique is stronger or weaker than in the escudo? is the perique more prevelent taste wise than the virginia or does the perique mellow out during the course of the bowl? does the virginia have a tea like taste or a citrus type tanginess? come on greg,lol. btw i may have to add this to my list and buy some tins to cellar. gosh darn did you miss that tin from the 80's that was on ebay just a few weeks ago?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EnyafanJT said:


> would you say that the perique is stronger or weaker than in the escudo? is the perique more prevelent taste wise than the virginia or does the perique mellow out during the course of the bowl? does the virginia have a tea like taste or a citrus type tanginess? come on greg,lol. btw i may have to add this to my list and buy some tins to cellar. gosh darn did you miss that tin from the 80's that was on ebay just a few weeks ago?


i "think" the perique is stronger in this (i'd have to do a side by side comparison).
i dont' think it's any more prevelent though, as the entire blend feels "stronger".
the VA's are not like tea, they are tangy.
i missed that auction, damnit.

:r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> for me, scale of 1-10, it's a 9.5. will i buy more? you bet your sweet cheeks i'll be buyin' more. and, yes, i've been comparison shopping to find out where i can get the best deals on this chit. no, i'm not telling. :sl


Pipesandcigars.com is offering 5 tins for 32 bucks


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Man I cannot wait to open the tin I just got. I bought it based on Greg always talking about it and my love for VAs.


Reading this makes it sound that much better.



Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> Pipesandcigars.com is offering 5 tins for 32 bucks


sssshhhhhhh....
i thought they had 2 tins for $14, but i may be mistaken. (smokingpipes has it on sale for $7.01/ea)

i did some comparing between there and smokingpipes, and pipesandcigars won on a few things, mainly BULK tobacco's, beating smokingpipes by about $2 on 8 oz bulk items.
they also had some deals when you buy 2 of the same tin, you get a discount.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I think I'm sold...this goes in the cart. Better than Fillmore?

Of course, I'll need something in which to smoke it.....now what do they have in a Stanwell?


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

burninator said:


> I think I'm sold...this goes in the cart.


:tpd: 
I just got done reading the reviews on tobaccoreviews and started looking for the best prices, this stuff sounds delicious.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

and to think, i was bombed with this stuff by mike (alpedhuez) back in MAY of '05!!?? 
why didn't i smoke it before then? :c

link


----------



## Carbide357 (Dec 23, 2006)

I am about out of the Cake myself, will definatly buy 4 or 5 tins at a time now.


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

Well it sounds good I think I will give it a try. Thanks for the post.p p


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

IHT said:


> and to think, i was bombed with this stuff by mike (alpedhuez) back in MAY of '05!!??
> why didn't i smoke it before then? :c
> 
> link


That was part of my 1000th post bomb. I think I am approaching 2000 soon!!! So some people would be wise to reinforce their mailboxes!!!

Glad you are enjoying it!!! You are the guy who got me smoking Virginians. Now I am building up quite the selection of them!!!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Well, thanks to your recommendations, I ordered some of this, will post a review when I crack it and spark it!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pistol said:


> Well, thanks to your recommendations, I ordered some of this, will post a review when I crack it and spark it!


yep i'd rather you spend your money than to have me put a few pinches into a baggie and give to you during lunch sometime.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> yep i'd rather you spend your money than to have me put a few pinches into a baggie and give to you during lunch sometime.


Ok Richard, my tin came in today, I let it dry for about 45 minutes (I let my McClellands blends sit for about 3 hours open) and then I packed half a bowl because it's getting a little cold outside for a full bowl. This stuff is awesome! I smoked for about 40 minutes with two relights. I loved the tin aroma, very sweet tobacco smell, and the smoke had a tangy note to it as Greg mentioned. The perique was blended just right for my fledgling palate. I could taste it in my mouth, but I noticed it really well when I exhaled through my nose. The perique "pepper" tickled my nasal passages more than any blend I'd had to date, but it was never too much. I really enjoyed this and rest assured, I'll be buying more!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i just go by "dick", peter, not "richard". :fu


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> i just go by "dick", peter, not "richard". :fu


I stand corrected, my apologies Dick p


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

I'll have to place 2-3 tins of this in my next order (good thing feb is a short month 22 days to go)

How would you rate this compared to say.. Fillmore or Haddos?
I tried Escudo for the 1st time last night and i wasnt completely sold.. Seems GLP's blends had a bit more to them..

The escudo was nice, but nothing really special.. but then again, im still a noob to these tastes, every time i smoke a bowl i notice things i didnt the last time i smoked it.

-hyp


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

hyper_dermic said:


> I'll have to place 2-3 tins of this in my next order (good thing feb is a short month 22 days to go)
> 
> How would you rate this compared to say.. Fillmore or Haddos?
> I tried Escudo for the 1st time last night and i wasnt completely sold.. Seems GLP's blends had a bit more to them..
> ...


Haven't had Fillmore, but it was a sweeter/tangier smoke than Haddos. Haddos seems to have a thicker body to the smoke as well. I guess I'd say, Haddos is a little more "in your face," than the Scottish Cake was. I wouldn't say that the perique in either blend is dominant either. So I guess the Scottish Cake is a little tangier, but more subtle in its smoke and flavour than the Haddo's Delight. Keep in mind that this is just my opinion!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hyper_dermic said:


> How would you rate this compared to say.. Fillmore or Haddos?
> I tried Escudo for the 1st time last night and i wasnt completely sold.. Seems GLP's blends had a bit more to them..
> 
> The escudo was nice, but nothing really special.. but then again, im still a noob to these tastes, every time i smoke a bowl i notice things i didnt the last time i smoked it.
> ...


haven't had Fillmore yet, but thats tops on my VERY short list of "to try". will be my next tin, for sure (not just because of the "tobacco of the month" thingy). 
as for Haddos, i've had an entire tin, and wasn't that impressed. iv'e also read that it has more than just Va and Per in it, so how it's a Va/Per, i don't know. it was good, mind you, but not the flavor like Escudo or Scottish Cake were for me.

having read other ppls views of other Va/Pers, it seems that there are those that prefer the flavor of Dorisco Mixture and Haddo's over Escudo and things like that... i think there's a heap o' more perique in Dorisco, and maybe something else in the background of Haddo's...

if you've tried any of the Rattrays ready rubbed tobaccos and liked them, then you will like this.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

I havnt tried much of anything  
but i seem to fancy va/pers, and blends by GLP...

So now i have Dorisco, Scottish Cake, and some Rattrays to try!
next months TAD attack is gonna hurt.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

hyper_dermic said:


> I havnt tried much of anything
> but i seem to fancy va/pers, and blends by GLP...
> 
> So now i have Dorisco, Scottish Cake, and some Rattrays to try!
> next months TAD attack is gonna hurt.


From what I've had so far, I'm really liking VA/Pers and English (lovin that latakia) blends... Straight Virginias like Old Gowrie are good (I really like OG), but I really like the nuances that some added perique brings to the Virginia tobacs.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i wasn't a fan of Dorisco Mixture, i had too much perique in it for me, and i just wasn't that enamoured with it. 
i think i like Escudo and Scottish Cake because the Perique is there to team with the VA, and i love the sweet VAs in those two tobacs. Dorisco and Haddos, the sweet VA's just aren't present for me.
i can't wait to try Fillmore. :dr


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

It's funny because when I bought a tin of Scot Cake and, as it happens Dorisco, I thought' "what the hell are they all on about", but I have grown to really like them, both tins have been open a few months now, and I find greatly improved as a result, the Dorisco has become less bitter, and the Scottish Cake sweeter.

Funnilly enough I loved Glen Piper when I first opened it and have lessened my tastes for it near the end of my second tin.

It has to be said Mconnells are good quality and well blended baccy's. I might try Scottish Flake next.


----------

